

Cardboard PC case reviewed, didn't catch fire - thomas
http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/01/recompute-cardboard-pc-in-the-flesh-its-real-it-boots-its-m/

======
limmeau
In a conventionally built PC, the case, made mostly from one kind of sheet
metal, is quite easy to recycle and can often survive the mainboard and CPU,
so replacing it with cardboard is not that much of an improvement.

It looks funny, though.

~~~
edfrtghjkjh
You've obviously never cut your hands to shreds working on cheap metal cases
repairing peoples PCs.

------
dazzawazza
While it's quite cool.... the first time you spill a beverage on your desk and
you PC case dissolves I think you may regret buying a cardboard case.

------
tseabrooks
I made a cardboard PC case my freshmen year in college. It did catch fire...

------
wipt
This is sort of cool. But, on second thought, and regardless if normal
operation temperatures are safe with a paper case - I dread the thought of a
abnormal occurrence with any one component shorting out. That could cause a
fire, and for the chance of that happening, I wouldn't think it wise to use a
case like this. Components fail, it's a fact of life - I won't up my risks
with this.

------
gourneau
I just wanted to say that the creator of the project is a great guy. He has
spoken at the Houston HackeSpace (<http://txrxlabs.org>). He also gave a great
talk at Entrepreneur Camp Houston (<http://entrepreneurcamp.pbworks.com/>)
about lessons learned from his startup.

------
Egbert803
Without the cardboard case the $874.99 PC (no OS included) costs $340 in parts
from Newegg. That's one hell of a markup.

